
Slimy, yet satisfying - shmichael
http://shmichael.com/2010/03/b2e-business-to-enterprise/
======
RyanMcGreal
>Famous examples are Google (search, mail)

Google doesn't charge users for search and mail, they charge companies to show
advertisements to users. Wouldn't that make them B2B?

~~~
shmichael
So any ad-based company is b2b? I don't think so. In nature of service, number
of users, any aspect actually, they are b2c. You just charge them for their
attention instead of money, and the cost is fractional.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Google's customers aren't the users. Google's customers are the advertisers.
The users are the product being sold.

------
sliverstorm
What a misleading title. I was all hopped up and ready to read about the
nutritional benefits of various insects and why we should eat more beetles and
grasshoppers :(

------
TeHCrAzY
What do you find so awful about ASP.net?

~~~
socratees
He probably doesn't know anything about .Net Framework in the first place.

~~~
shmichael
I've worked in .NET for 3 years.

ASP.NET is extremely heavyweight, late to implement asynchronous calls, hardly
as agile as web platforms such as RoR.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
I think you need to look further into what ASP.NET actually is! Web Forms is
all that you describe (and its often worse). Check out the MVC framework,
which replaces the web forms aspect with an MVC one.

~~~
shmichael
I've been out of the loop for the last year and a half. If you reference me to
a succinct overview of what I'm missing, I'll definitely read it.

